# Hi,I'm Brent J. Clark.



## Brent J. Clark

I joined this site in 2001 or earlier. I lived on a farm just out side of Windsor Ontario Canada. I started hunting deer in Livingston county in 1990.Tags were dirt cheap and their was a deer problem. i trophy hunted on my property that I developed for wild life. Turkey,ducks and geese and of course deer.
I first went by the name of Greenhorn because i knew nothing about Bears. later, i took on the name Callinalldeer and use to post 50+ videos every two days. The horror of all the videos,lol. i started hunting bears in 95. Later, I became a outfitter. Sadly, my mother couldn't take care of her self. My brothers wanted to put her in a home. I left everything, and headed home. She passed at the ripe of 94 and had a memory of a elephant.
I'm turning 69 in December and want to start living the dream. just hunting,fishing,developing my 100 acre wood lot. cutting my own lumber. I don't think i can quit guiding and have been driving and walking up on bears at my baits for years. It's so expensive to bait. My brother tells me to road hunt,but it's not the same. I will take 1-2 hunters /week and hunt for 3 weeks but I have three different zones and lots of baits. A number of cameras on each site. I can provide any type of dream hunt. my motto ,come as a stranger leave as a friend.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I have started to bear hunt, The first morning


Brent J. Clark said:


> I joined this site in 2001 or earlier. I lived on a farm just out side of Windsor Ontario Canada. I started hunting deer in Livingston county in 1990.Tags were dirt cheap and their was a deer problem. i trophy hunted on my property that I developed for wild life. Turkey,ducks and geese and of course deer.
> I first went by the name of Greenhorn because i knew nothing about Bears. later, i took on the name Callinalldeer and use to post 50+ videos every two days. The horror of all the videos,lol. i started hunting bears in 95. Later, I became a outfitter. Sadly, my mother couldn't take care of her self. My brothers wanted to put her in a home. I left everything, and headed home. She passed at the ripe of 94 and had a memory of a elephant.
> I'm turning 69 in December and want to start living the dream. just hunting,fishing,developing my 100 acre wood lot. cutting my own lumber. I don't think i can quit guiding and have been driving and walking up on bears at my baits for years. It's so expensive to bait. My brother tells me to road hunt,but it's not the same. I will take 1-2 hunters /week and hunt for 3 weeks but I have three different zones and lots of baits. A number of cameras on each site. I can provide any type of dream hunt. my motto ,come as a stranger leave as a friend.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I have been bear hunting a few times. I stock up on a bear because I really want a meat bear. The lungs were covered, but I can hit a thumb nail at 30 yards. I went for the head and found out the 554 grain Lightfields were hitting 3 " to the left and 3" high. My brother tells me he went the wrong way! I took another shot and the bullet holes were touching. I asked if he would adjust both raticals . nope one at a time. Took 4 bullets instead of two. I would have 3 bullets instead on one.
I hunted an forgot a flashlight. I watch a yearling and young sow .530- 6:00 PM. a while later ,the big boy circle the bait with his neck and his nose in the air. He laid down close. A trophy bear arrived, but no shot.to many buckets in front of him. He was looking down the trail and broad side. IT was a 300 pound eater . I got so pissed I shot a second tree and put the fear of god in him. The string can off the bow and we could not put it back on. I saw a huge boar out in the field at 7:10. last light was around 8:07 last week. 
My mentor and older brother wants me to retire and road hunt. As an older brother his job is to tell me what to do. As a younger brother my job is to torement him daily.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Getting old is hell. I lost 3 pairs of glasses and resorted to wearing sun glasses. i'm going to reopen 13 . I have some moose scraps and waiting for my cousin to get me a beaver. The area he's trapping is to far from the road to carry them. trying to get permission to hunt a huge boar with the xbow. Crooked foot broke my steel pole,i'll have to go back to wooden ones. The only eat them if the get frustrated. chain and wire makes it harder,lol. i pissed one bear off. I put all the garbage in a bucket and wired it . They couldn't get the cover off so they tore it all apart. I take it out once a week and is taken away. Hopefully,I'll be able to upload some pics. or videos. only a few,lol.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I've been partridge hunting and baiting daily . Crooked foot is back . Training my babies Nanook and Sheba. Wanting them to find my bears/ hunters. Check me out on facebook.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I've been cutting wood since the spring on the 100 acre camp. Planting clover on the trails. I have plans for the next 20 years,lol. gutted my home. I'm putting it back together. Sorry, Maybe, I'm will be able to upload some videos later.


----------



## ezcaller

Brent J. Clark said:


> Getting old is hell. I lost 3 pairs of glasses and resorted to wearing sun glasses. i'm going to reopen 13 . I have some moose scraps and waiting for my cousin to get me a beaver. The area he's trapping is to far from the road to carry them. trying to get permission to hunt a huge boar with the xbow. Crooked foot broke my steel pole,i'll have to go back to wooden ones. The only eat them if the get frustrated. chain and wire makes it harder,lol. i pissed one bear off. I put all the garbage in a bucket and wired it . They couldn't get the cover off so they tore it all apart. I take it out once a week and is taken away. Hopefully,I'll be able to upload some pics. or videos. only a few,lol.


Got to agree getting old is hell. As one posters grandpa said"getting old aint for sissies." Would love to see your camp, video or pics.


----------



## Liver and Onions

How far from an airport to your camp ? Possible pick up and transportation to your camp available ?

L & O


----------



## Brent J. Clark

ezcaller said:


> Got to agree getting old is hell. As one posters grandpa said"getting old aint for sissies." Would love to see your camp, video or pics.


Are you sure. Remember the old days. Do ou remember my deer pics..


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Liver and Onions said:


> How far from an airport to your camp ? Possible pick up and transportation to your camp available ?
> 
> L & O



Sure 1 hour from Fredericton. Camp 1926 Bronson Settlement. I pick you up. Nice world pool bath to relax . stay in , talk and talk and tal some more. I just picked up the cards. One worked. I'll post the other 7:07 last light is 7:28 and I only have one bullet. I,m taking a LIGHT THIS TIME. I need the right wind, not 50mileshour.


----------



## Huntahalic

Am I missing somthing here???


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Wrong date. 10-05 2020.
as a guide I can't hunt but you can kill everthing you have a license for. I got got permission to hunt a trophy bear and trophy deer with bows only. lol, the gu said the spread was 30 inches. Their going to help do the work for some eats. I'm living the dream.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Huntahalic said:


> Am I missing somthing here???



I don't know Last light is 7:28 and this bear came in at 7 : 07 I have 21 minutes left to hunt and can hit a thumb nail at this distance. The video didn't work. I'm changing the camera direction tomorrow.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

maybe a video.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

A moose ran into our gate. broke the cemented pole. gate OK.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

a Few pics.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

few more pics..


----------



## Liver and Onions

Any guess on that bear's weight ?

L & O


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Sorry ,I was suppose put different bears on. That one is around 250-300. Old twisted foot is over 500. a number of bears hitting this site, i haven't seen and bandits yet but saw one driving from camp. i'm hoping to set a bait near the camp soon for a bear.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I finally got this file to upload. The bottom of the bucket is 32inches off the ground. a trophy bear.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Close Bait.. Starting to hunt ,really ,really hard. All Day.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

i'm setting up a bait near the camp. on a pipe line near the tracks. Have two large and two small beavers. Cutting out the area and bait some time Sunday. Where allowed to hunt Sundays until December 31 2020.

Nanook and Sheba are sisters. 1.5 and .5 years old. Future tracking dogs. Sheba can get nasty and takes on huge dogs.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Something I wrote about Sows and Cubs:
You learn a lot about bears when you bait 6 months out of a year. Beavers and scrap moose meat will bring bears back during legal light. The charts for hunting times are crazy here. A 50mm lens makes a big difference.
I try to identify every sow because some will put cubs in a tree and come in alone. Mature sows are having 2-5 cubs. Cubs are born the last week in January or first week in February . A sow leaves the cubs when their 19-20 months old.The will den at last ears den and separate in the following spring.Sows have to be at least 72 pounds to deliver cubs. Boars will move out. Lots of sows leave them at m baits.i have never seen a 71 pound cub,maybe 40 pounds.
Feed the bears more food and the boars will chase most of the females and cubs away. Their's an excellent video in October 10 2015 in one of my posts. lots of videos in 2014 too.
I shot a few old dry sows,the largest was 369 pounds. She's upstairs.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

The "Y" doesn't work most times. ears are years, and m is my. sorry.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I went hunting for a 1/2 day,but scouted. I've been working on the fence. Nanook jumps it, and loves to run. Sheba is the black and white Australian doodle. Their sisters. Future tracking dogs


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I'm still hauling wood from the camp ,two loads left and the bear season ends Friday. Saw a huge moose on the way to camp. Pick a spot and set up a bait. I believe it's a travel trail across the pipe line. An X- guide said the bears would never show, i think it's secluded and no body ever hunted them here. Time is a concern but the beaver, sardines and oil is out. I might have to look for some clear cut with clover. some are done the food. I try and up load some pic/videos around the camp.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

so much for hunting hard. new bait wasn't hit yet,3 days left.
i did have a perfect day. Watched a moose 8AM . Went partrid4ege hunting and took the dogs for a few runs. Coming home saw two does and later another one. Just one more load of wood to bring home. Then I can hunt. The memories I made. Life is great.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

No hits at the bait. I did drive up on two does behind my property. Nanook saw them,then i backed out. I only have a buck tag so I'll have to watch them. I can tell when a doe is in heat. The rut should be heating up. Pictures tomorrow , hopefully, not the same ones.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

The picture files are to large and I forgot how to downsize them when loading>


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Bad news ,Nanook jumped into my tree cutter yesterday. stopped the bleeding and starting on peroxide today. She's resting good and i'm piling wood in the basement.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Nanook was feeling sad, so I did what would cheer her up. We went hunting in the freezing rain and checked the baits. Sheba ran and Nanook smelt the air. It wasn't long and we were freezing cold. We came back to the camp. Changed clothes and warmed up. The babies got ruffed up with the towels. They love that. I'm treating Nanook with peroxide and a lot of different herbs. She started demanding breakfast so they got spaghetti. The bear bait, all the apples were gone, but couldn't,t see anything in pics. m eyes are going. The bait near the clear cut we watched until I lost light. Last light is well after dark. The place where the incident occurred is being hit. 
It was so funny, the apples on the trees had bite marks on them. Put out a camera. 
Nanook walked into the house on all fours. I'm so happy for my baby.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

i had her out today and she was walking and playing with Sheba. But wanted to be carried to the truck. She has been resting ever since. Changed her dressing and cleaned with peroxide again. What a trooper. Never a sound.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Interesting read Mr Clark. Sounds like a paradise in the north county! Thanks for taking us along! Good luck on your adventures.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

i had her out today and she was walking and playing with Sheba. But wanted to be carried to the truck. She has been resting ever since. Changed her dressing and cleaned with peroxide again. What a trooper. Never a sound.


MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Interesting read Mr Clark. Sounds like a paradise in the north county! Thanks for taking us along! Good luck on your adventures.


back in 2014 and 2015, I had a journal as well ,to many videos ,lol. I lost 64.5 pounds since December and laid on my ass for 6 months. My knee just would not heal. the tendons are contracted. Grinned and bear the pain and keep active 12 hours a day. I haven't been this small in 56 years. A lot different body style back then. Bear season ends November 7 and Deer November 22. Not many deer but some monsters. Maybe I can get some pictures, if so I'll post. Time to start work.


----------



## jakeo

love the journal....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Thank you very much . It's my pleasure. I've been in the woods for almost 65 years, come December 25,1955. I lived for hunting but different roads lead me astray.
I built a countertop today and worked on the fence. only two sections left to build. then it's hunting time.
Nanook is doing fantastic and little Sheba is going into heat.They love my cooking. 10 herbs and spices.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Where exactly is camp? Are you working on setting an outfitter camp up and if so I’d be interested in something spring 2021


----------



## Brent J. Clark

The camp. is about 10 miles from my home. Both are going through major reno... I don't believe Canada will be open in the spring of 2021. I'm only going to do a few hunts a year and 1-1 or 1-2 if one is experience. That way I can sit with the one hunter. I don't cook for the clients, a very bad experience. . I like to do some spot and stacks on some baits then hunt the bait with the best wind.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I staed in m trailer at the camp last night and hunted the evening. To my shock, the bait went dark to early. Nanook stay awa from the power saw. later when I cleaned up another bait( at the camp). Nanook heard the weed wacker and headed back to camp. Sheba stayed but never came close. later Nanook wanted to go hunting and jumped into the s x s . later it clicked in in and I ran them for 2-3 miles. She didn't want back in,lol. What a miracle. I ran out of insulin. 
last night we had fried potatoes( bacon grease ), cold beans and ribs. No lights but oil lamps gave lots of light. Today my brother gave me a battery but had to leave. Still piling wood in the basement and brought more wood home. planing on filling one garage with wood.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Brent J. Clark said:


> The camp. is about 10 miles from my home. Both are going through major reno... I don't believe Canada will be open in the spring of 2021. I'm only going to do a few hunts a year and 1-1 or 1-2 if one is experience. That way I can sit with the one hunter. I don't cook for the clients, a very bad experience. . I like to do some spot and stacks on some baits then hunt the bait with the best wind.


 The main reason is clients have to be feed with store-bought food. By not supplying food, you can share meat in my freezer.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

For some reason the pictures are too large but I put the camera on the lowest gualit.


----------



## sureshot006

Brent J. Clark said:


> For some reason the pictures are too large but I put the camera on the lowest gualit.


Try taking a screen capture of the pictures on your computer and then attach those.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Heading to the camp for some hunting, relaxing and cutting firewood, just in case. I've been waiting for 2 hours. some pics.Later.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

No relaxing, It's strange, after a day at camp, it seemed like, I was back in the early '80s. I was no longer the young hunter who hunted in a tree stand but I was the old guy who loved deer camp and cleaned and fixed the camp up. Yup, I was cleaning up the wood and burning the small limbs for a parking area near the camp. I topped two trees for the game pole. I had a bad night and rested in the morning. Nanook can't jump the fence anymore. Going back tomorrow after cutting all the kindling. lol, I only saw a partridge and didn't have the 410. Nanook likes to run three times a day, and Sheba likes to attack Nanook.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Good News, Canada will have a number of vacines by mid March. how many million doses is under raps as well as who will get them. It looks promising for some to hunt in the spring, if they had their shot and test positive..


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Tomorrow is the last day of deer season. Maybe, I'll get out for a evening hunt, I have a lot of trees to cut down , before they destroy the trailer and the outhouse . once the snow comes ,I'm done until the spring.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

It has come to my attention , that i can no longer offer moose hunting ( new rules ) . I'm not classified as a 3 star resort and I'm not a outfitter.


----------



## jakeo

Write a book during the Winter, The "City Boy" in me loves reading about outdoor life.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

A writer, I'm not. I do have a lot of stories. I hunted Michigan from 1990-2012 for deer. Bears,I can tell you how to talk to a bear. I walked up on bears every year. If ,i can do it anybody can. Merry Christmas. Tomorrow I turn 69


----------



## jakeo

Brent J. Clark said:


> A writer, I'm not. I do have a lot of stories. I hunted Michigan from 1990-2012 for deer. Bears,I can tell you how to talk to a bear. I walked up on bears every year. If ,i can do it anybody can. Merry Christmas. Tomorrow I turn 69


First, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
I would Love to listen to stories about the only animal I have searched for but never got a glimpse of. Even though I live in a big city, my heart is in the outdoors and that's where I'm happiest. At 58, I know I will always live in the city but any chance to be outdoors, I'm there.
Growing up I became a Eagle Scout and loved when a "outdoorsman"would come to share their stories around a campfire.....times that instilled into me to respect others and what God has given us to use.
Well now that my mind is dreaming, I want to say THANK YOU for your stories and I hope you have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Thank you Jakeo , my mission is to make more memories and dream in color for the camp. like I said ,I can't write but I sure can talk to any body. I'm already planning my new years resolution for next spring. My brother Robert is cleaning out all the roots from the trees and starting around his trailor and working towards mine. and the camp. i may fall short but floor on, .,a wood cooking stove some stone work all goes well a new tin roof. Staying more often so a few food plots. A picture of Nanook and Sheba checking the apples. Earlier the bears werre cleaning them up.


----------



## jakeo

Hope all is well.....wishing you a Merry Christmas, I miss your stories!!


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Merry Christmas Jakeo and every one. A few weeks ago, i received my 2021 guide license #0123 and I'm registered with the MNR. I've been taking a break and planning future work on my home. I have to move E/L. water lines and move a wall because the space is 1 inch short, typical.
Any ways an old story and lost access to the pictures. Back in 96, I was suppose to go on a bear hunt with an outfitter. Generally, he baited then the client took over baiting. I was the client that ask a lot of questions and he allowed me to pick my hunting spot. 
This was the second week and Sunday hunting was allowed. Since Joe had a 4 wheeler ,I asked him to drive me in and pick me up after dark. the outfitter blew up, so I had to change sites. The new site a hunter had hunted it for a week and every night the bait was gone.
I tried my best and put out some more honey and a few ducks and geese as well as food. I was out way before first light and every afternoon until Wednesday. Tuesday night a good bear came back to the first site early looking for the honey and a first timer killed it. The bragging was unreal. Erin just said, that was your bear.
Wednesday nights were always discussion night. Hunters decided if they wanted to stay or move to another bait. A hunter had a sow that took over the bait and wanted to move. Erin said it was good area ( Wolfe lake area ) if I could get rid of the sow and two cubs. I talked to the hunter and he said they were crossing the road and using his trail. Erin said he would bait. 
It was up to trying. Since Erin had other baits we arrived at 10 A.M. for the day. I parked my jeep to block the trail and I could go directly to the trail. On the walk in one was at the bait , it climbed the tree for a few seconds and was gone. Erin said it that was a shooter ,but i thought it was to small .
The area was rather nice. I put the chair on another trail on the ridge and sat or laid on the trail. It was to long and a heard a loud roar and dead tree falling to the ground. I went on alert and kept a close watch on the trail to make sure she didn't circle around.
After a bit, I notice movement across the ridge. Two young bears head towards the bait and I decided to video. About a hour later, they just took off. I turned my head and I was looking at a boar across the ridge. i knew i had the wind so i watch as he came down the ridge. He started to walk along the huge log and I waited until the angle was right and squeezed off. He made it about 30 yards up the ridge and rolled back.
I wasn't able to reach him so I went looking for help. i noticed some guys near a camp and introduced my self. They came took care of the bear and brought it back to the camp. I had them put it on the back steps.
By 2PM I was having a toddy and planning my surprise. While ,i was showing Erin the video, the guys came in and told me their was a bear in my bed. Then , i had to spill the beans.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

A miracle happened today. I was able to upload some pictures of my new setup and a cast of bears. T







hey ate 45 gallons of food and 5 gallons of oil in about 1.5 days


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Brent J. Clark said:


> A miracle happened today. I was able to upload some pictures of my new setup and a cast of bears. T
> View attachment 770234
> hey ate 45 gallons of food and 5 gallons of oil in about 1.5 days


----------



## Brent J. Clark

loL,I've been on this site for over 20 years.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

No more pictures unless you go to my Facebook page,sorry.


----------



## jakeo

GRRRR.not a FB fan here


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Brent J. Clark said:


> No more pictures unless you go to my Facebook page,sorry.












These are my tracking dogs. Nanook is 2 and Sheba is 1. picking up card today,maybe I can try and post a video. i might need some advice.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

These are my tracking dogs. Nanook is 2 and Sheba is 1 and hates big dogs.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

New Brunswick. a two bear province. I'm going to take a big bear for my second tag.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Just a recap from the camp 
All the berries are almost gone and they moved onto, the elderberry trees. Not hitting the apples
yet.It seems the de
er like to eat the strawberry plants.


----------



## A.M. General

Any season or fall updates?


----------



## Brent J. Clark

The season opens April 15, I'll start baiting May 1 and start hunting them in the middle of May. The fall season starts September 1 and runs through Nov.6.. Some changes 1/2 0n booking and the remainder 1 month prior to the hunt. It's going to be a fun hunt. Like everywhere, lots and lots of bears.
No more crows at any baits with this new system of feeding.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Brent J. Clark said:


> Just a recap from the camp
> All the berries are almost gone and they moved onto, the elderberry trees. Not hitting the apples
> yet.It seems the de
> er like to eat the strawberry plants.


Correction.The bears moved in August 15 and never left. The deer moved out . Once the bears left, the deer came back followed by the yotes.


----------



## A.M. General

Brent J. Clark said:


> The season opens April 15, I'll start baiting May 1 and start hunting them in the middle of May. The fall season starts September 1 and runs through Nov.6.. Some changes 1/2 0n booking and the remainder 1 month prior to the hunt. It's going to be a fun hunt. Like everywhere, lots and lots of bears.
> No more crows at any baits with this new system of feeding.


All up front pay? What are you charging per hunt? Do you have a refund if sock boy doesn't let people across the border?


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I never booked any hunts the last two years and the prior year I ran 10 baits for 2 months. The guys cancelled twice and i kept baiting and they didn't show up or send any money for all my work and time. It hurt me to hard. You cancel for a medical reason. your hunt goes to the next year. You cancel because someone else is ill and the baiting was started. I'm sorry that is your loss. the going rate is $2,500.00, i'm charging my American friends on this site $2,000.00/ week but you can stay longer.
sock Boy is a real piece of work. I'll have all the required info. prior to hunter coming. I can't charge anybody that can not get across the border. You get to pick my brain during the week.


----------



## Biggbear

Brent J. Clark said:


> I never booked any hunts the last two years and the prior year I ran 10 baits for 2 months. The guys cancelled twice and i kept baiting and they didn't show up or send any money for all my work and time. It hurt me to hard. You cancel for a medical reason. your hunt goes to the next year. You cancel because someone else is ill and the baiting was started. I'm sorry that is your loss. the going rate is $2,500.00, i'm charging my American friends on this site $2,000.00/ week but you can stay longer.
> sock Boy is a real piece of work. I'll have all the required info. prior to hunter coming. I can't charge anybody that can not get across the border. You get to pick my brain during the week.


So I'm trying to make sure I've got this straight. You haven't been able to book any hunters the last 2 years, even Canadian residents who didn't have to cross the border, the last time you booked hunters you didn't hunt, you start baiting only 2 weeks before the spring season starts, and you want all the money before anyone arrives in camp? Is that accurate? Are you serious?


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I don't book residence because I had bad experiences with them. I never required a deposit before so when they cancelled it hurt. I also baited a month prior but it's not necessary. These baits were baited 6 months for the first 6 years. lots of food and an unbelievable number of bears. They go through 55 gallons in 1 day.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I hope I'm wrong. I have a feeling that they're going to restrict the border again,
for some of the people.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Merry Christmas every one. and a Happy and Healthy New Year. From My family to yours.


----------



## Sprytle

Happy New Year Brent!


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Storytime
This is a story about a nine-pointer that feeds on my farm in Harrow Ontario, Canada. in 2001. 
I saw him following two does that would cut the corner and walk under my stand in the pear tree. and head to the winter wheat field (not all wheat fields are the same and they prefer certain fields).I had been putting out about a cup of corn a day and I had a feeding decoy. 
My strategy was to call the does with a social contact voice call. The does come to the edge of the field and stop. I gave a call and they look over and see the decoy..They headed my way and stop near and tried to communicate to the decoy. I was quiet and they turned and headed to the wheat field. He was following 15 minutes later. I was excited when he came outHe headed my way and i called and he stopped broadside. I put the 30 yard pin on his heart. I called then released. He was 40 yards away but headed due west.
I was excited and watched him as I lowered the bow., then climbed down. I backed into the standing corn and ran west.I sneaked to the edge of the corn but he was about 50 yards ahead. Finally, I snuck to the edge again. I called as soon as i was lined up and released.
He reared up on his hind legs and flowed his front legs and laid down. A few seconds later his head went down.


----------



## A.M. General

So you got him? Do you have any pictures of your successful hunt and recovery? Cool story.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Thanks, it was the coolest hunt I ever had. I called a friend to help and drove right up to him. I have a very poor polaroid picture. I saved all my pictures to photo buckets and they're lost for now. he's in my collection on the wall.. All the years sitting in a tree stand ( tree lounge )  from dark to dark listening to deer vocalization paid off.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Brent J. Clark said:


> Thanks, it was the coolest hunt I ever had. I called a friend to help and drove right up to him. I have a very poor polaroid picture. I saved all my pictures to photo buckets and they're lost for now. he's in my collection on the wall.. All the years sitting in a tree stand ( tree lounge ) from dark to dark listening to deer vocalization paid off.


i spent 5 years hunting a world-class buck on my farm and passed up better deer than I took. They sense they were safe. Most years i hunted with a raccoon hat .


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Bear season starts in 128 days. I predict I'll shoot two mature boars.


----------



## A.M. General

You definitely have interesting and unique stories. Congratulations, they are cool!


----------



## Brent J. Clark

Thanks Man.Watch the videos this spring I lived a good life. In the 90's you could buy lots of nonresidence deer tags in Livingston county.


----------



## A.M. General

Brent J. Clark said:


> Thanks Man.Watch the videos this spring I lived a good life. In the 90's you could buy lots of nonresidence deer tags in Livingston county.


You are going to post new videos?
Did you used to hunt Livingston County in Michigan?


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I hunted Livingston county Michigan from 1990 to 2013 for deer. I had a lot of landowners inviting me to hunt their land. They called me the Canadian,lol., I'm going to try in the spring to set up a few cameras to try and show my hunt. A few videos, since there's a limit.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

This is a funny story from Livingston County , Michigan .
This was the second day of the hunt. The other hunters were up early and out all morning. This day I had a terrible migraine headache all morning and kept going back to bed. Finally, at 10:30 it was gone so I got ready to go out. The other hunters came in. I told them the deer should be coming through. I got to the stand at 11. a short 5 minutes later a doe came through. i gave a soft social call, she stopped and I squeezed the trigger.I tagged the deer and went to the house for help. I had a big smile..


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I have two stories, One i killed,3 does and a buck with 4 shots. two were shot with one shot but the second was needed." Two buttons with one shot. Interested in hearing them." let me know. Rather than "likes".Tell me what you like and I reveal more info..


----------



## A.M. General

What do you make out of the bear meat that you get? When I shoot a deer, I make many things. Jerky, steak, pastrami, sausage, burger. Then out of burger I make spaghetti, taco meat, breakfast sausage, sausage gravy, stroganoff, cheesy mac, burritos out of the neck roast, stew, brats, etc.


----------



## Brent J. Clark

I had a polish butcher that made smokes. Bear and goose (50-50 and a few pounds of pork shoulder and did the same with deer. It was the best and only $1.00/ pound and 100 pounds/batch. I tried the different sausage but nothing compared to the smokies. the bear meat in the spaghetti or chilli is to die for, adding smokes is a step up. I'm a simple person and only cook what I like not even close to what you make.
Mom use to say, you need the bone in a deer neck roast.


----------



## KenTrost

Are you still on the site? How’s your camp doing?


----------



## Brent j clark

I just became a member again. Every thing slowed down Since my knee started popping out. The waiting list for a knee replacement is a year. I never hunted this spring another problem.


----------



## KenTrost

Brent j clark said:


> I just became a member again. Every thing slowed down Since my knee started popping out. The waiting list for a knee replacement is a year. I never hunted this spring another problem.


Are you on site at your camp? I enjoyed reading your journal.


----------



## Brent j clark

No,about 18 k/m away. Hoping to stay more ,more as time goes on and Investing in some solar panels in the spring.


----------



## jakeo

Journal where? I told Brent to write a book long ago.


----------



## KenTrost

jakeo said:


> Journal where? I told Brent to write a book long ago.


Just this thread. It reads like a journal.


----------



## jakeo

Gotcha..TYVM!


----------

